# The Great Jack O'Lantern Blaze - Hudson Valley, NY



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I am really interested in going this year. Has anyone here ever been to it? Can you tell me your experience. 

Thank you


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We are going for the first time this year.

Everyone says to buy your tickets early because they sell out. For comments check Trip Advisor and Yelp.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I've gone every year each of the last 6 or 7 years as it's only 40 minutes from me. If you're a halloween nerd or into pumpkins like I am then it's great. Tickets went on sale to the public today so you need to hurry if you want a weekend evening. Tickets are NOT sold at the door. You must buy them in advance at hudsonvalley.org. There are lots of pics of the Blaze in my album if you check it out.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

WickedChick said:


> I am really interested in going this year. Has anyone here ever been to it? Can you tell me your experience.
> 
> Thank you


I've been five times in the last 7 years. I live pretty close by so its an easy ride for the hubby and me. As a matter of fact until a few years ago I lived in the town where it is held, Croton-on-Hudson. As was previously stated, if you want a weekend night, order early because they sell out quick. I didn't go last year because we were in the process of closing on our house but were are, hopefully, going this year. I love the Hudson valley in the fall


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I never got any notifications that anyone replied back. I went this past sunday. I really enjoyed it. I cursed them for having a tent with stuff to buy lol.


----------

